# Trouble Breathing with mask



## SPOOKMART (Dec 27, 2012)

Anyone have any tips or solutions for the problem of having a hard time to breathe out of a full over the head mask. So far I've read to enlarge the nostrils, place foam inside to bring the mask away from the face and finally using a breathing tube. I don't want to cut the mask. I think the foam wouldn't really work(I have a large head). How about the tube? Anyone try that? Any other solutions? I mean besides not wearing such a mask.


----------



## Saruman of Many Colours (Sep 8, 2010)

Not sure if this will help, but for whatever it may be worth: During the wintertime especially (when our central heating is turned on), the air gets much drier and causes me the occasional nosebleed. It's been recommended that I should dab a small amount of Vaseline inside each nostril every night to help moisturize the tissue.

(I know, I know -- Too much information.  )

Perhaps doing so before wearing the mask for any extended period of time might aid in improving airflow when you breathe? *shrug*


----------



## SPOOKMART (Dec 27, 2012)

Thanks but I think it would be ill advised to place a petroleum product on a latex mask. The oil based substance will rapidly deteriorate the mask.


----------



## Saruman of Many Colours (Sep 8, 2010)

SPOOKMART said:


> Thanks but I think it would be ill advised to place a petroleum product on a latex mask. The oil based substance will rapidly deteriorate the mask.


No, sorry if I was unclear. I meant to apply it to your own nostrils. Again, don't know if it'd work though.


----------



## Scottv42 (Jul 23, 2012)

You could try the breathe right strips on your nose. I don't know how the mask is fitting but maybe it is pinching your sinuses closed more than you notice. I would try a combo of the foam and the strips and see how that works. The foam doesn't have to be permanent just try it and see.


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

Here is a subject near and dear to my heart. 

I'm claustrophobic, and abhor anything covering my head/face. Naturally, I've spent the last 5 years in full face masks. Last year I had no easy way to remove the one I was wearing either. 

So, first, are you SURE it's not psychological? A number of times I've had the "I can't breathe" reaction, I force myself to calm down, meditate for a sec, and it's usually good. 

Second. Chances are, you're getting AIR, but you're not getting FRESH AIR. You actually want to get those holes AS CLOSE TO YOUR NOSE/MOUTH as you can. Moving the mask AWAY from your face traps more of what you're exhaling and HINDERS your breathing. Breathing tubes make me panic, so I can't comment on them. 

If you can, get some liquid latex and/or spirit gum and try to GLUE the maks nostrils into position over your own, see if that helps. If the mask has a decent mouth, you can be a mouthbreather for a night. 

One place you can try to add a gap if these don't work is at the eyes. This tends to allow better airflow, but can dry out your eyes. 

Without seeing the specific mask, that's about all I can suggest at present.


----------



## SPOOKMART (Dec 27, 2012)

It's not pinching my nose the nostrils are just too small for my large nostrils.


----------



## SPOOKMART (Dec 27, 2012)

No it's not panic I really can't breathe. It's a Michael Myers mask very small nostrils. Breathing through my mouth is not going to happen. I over came asthma by breathing exclusively through my nose. It's impossible for me to breathe through my mouth. I had thought of that too about gluing things closer but it still might not be enough if the nostrils don't bring in enough air. I have to entertain so it's got to be a long term solution.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

I think it sounds like enlarging the nostril holes are your only realistic solution. I'd skip the nose tubes. I'd have someone help mark the edges of your nostril on the mask while you have it on. And then widen the holes little by little so as not to over do it and cut away more than you need. Focus on widening first at the largest opening part on your nose, closest to your upper lip leaving the nose tip alone if you can. Good luck. I've on ocassion had irritatingly narrow eye slits that had to be cut and with lashes on top of it to contend with those might be a bit harder to deal with.


----------



## Spookwriter (Apr 29, 2012)

To work well, a mask needs to be comfortable to wear. Breathing
and seeing...I like doing both of those.

Fit your mask to YOUR head.

If you need to enlarge the air ports, do so. Look at it carefully. Mark
and cut. If you need to come back and recover with some mesh to 
keep the integrity of the mask, do so.

Same with the eyeholes. Make them work.

My daughter was amazed the other day : I was driving the car with
my mask on. (picked her up at church). I can, and do wear it for hours
at a time.

Make your mask work.


----------



## SPOOKMART (Dec 27, 2012)

I agree it has to work but I'm looking for alternative solutions. I'm so used to foam latex. Even foam latex can have breathing issues until you get the nose just right. This mask is total suffocation. Eyes are good. I have a big head(hat size 7 1/2-7 3/4) so there isn't much room inside. I'm a very steady nostril breather(sounds like the intro to a low budget horror film)with a tick tock resting pulse rate of 60 clicks a minute. Whenever I see people working out and exhaling through their mouth I shake my head. My body needs a lot of air to function. I'm still wanting to avoid the cut. I don't want to glue it on because I will want to take breaks. Perhaps it's time to really rack my brain and try to find maybe a tube that contours around the whole nose with a thick intake. Perhaps something could be rigged?


----------



## jimsmith (Sep 29, 2009)

Not being able to breathe out of your Halloween mask is one of those great traditions that we should all be proud of actually....................................suffocating in your silly, ridiculous mask!


----------



## SPOOKMART (Dec 27, 2012)

Ha! I think I'll avoid the voluntary asphyxiation ending and opt for the Mr. Wizard ending. I'm going to try and find something to place over my nose and then tape some large flexible tubing down and out the back of the mask. It could be something as simple as a disposable respirator with a hole cut to accept some tubing. It could be something smaller. I should be able to secure everything with surgical tape.


----------

